# Natives IPv6 bei Strato

## Cabal2002

Hallo zusammen,

nutzt jemand zufällig natives IPv6 bei Strato auf einem Gentoo System? Ich fummel jetzt bereits seid mehreren Tagen daran herum und bekomme es nicht stabil ans laufen. Nach einem Neustart von net.eth0 funktoniert es für ca. 5min danach bekommt man von aussen nur noch eine Zeitüberschreitung und auf dem Server liefert ein Ping:

```

ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable

```

Darauf stoppe ich den ping und versuche ihn neu zu starten das erzeugt aber nur noch folgende Meldung:

```

connect: Network is unreachable

```

mit "route -A inet6" sieht man zu der Zeit bei der es noch läuft 2 Einträge:

```

::/0    fe80::2    UGDAe 1024 0 448 eth0

::/0    fe80::3    UGDAe 1024 0   0 eth0

::/0    ::         !n -1 1 1 lo

```

in dem Moment wo es aufhört zu pingen fängt er an bei der Route übers Loopback den counter für Use hochzusetzen und der bei fe80::2 bleibt stehen:

```

::/0    fe80::2    UGDAe 1024 0 448 eth0

::/0    fe80::3    UGDAe 1024 0   0 eth0

::/0    ::         !n -1 1 90 lo

```

wenn man dann noch etwas wartet fliegen die beiden Einträge für fe80::2 und fe80::3 ganz raus. Bisher hatte ich einen Tunnel von Sixxs genutzt der lief und läuft auch einwandfrei.

Cabal

----------

## Vereinsinder

Hi Cabal2002,

hast du dein Problem inzwischen geloest? Ich hab momentan naemlich das gleiche Problem bei Strato: nachdem die Neighbor Routen ablaufen (ip -6 neighbor), werden die entsprechenden Routen fuer fe80::2 und fe80::3 aus der IPv^-Routing-Tabelle entfernt.

Mein momentaner Workaround ist: in /etc/conf.d/net die beiden IPv6-Router fe80::2 und fe80::3 zusaeztlich in routes_eth0 (default via fe80::2) aufnehmen.

Dann sind zwar kurzzeitig nach dem Neustart des Netzwerkes jeweils 2 Eintraege drin, die mit Expiration fallen jedoch dann ja wieder raus.

Gruesse,

Vereinsinder

----------

## py-ro

Öhm fe80 sind doch "nur" link-local Adressen, bekommt ihr keine "echten" Adressen?

Py

----------

## boospy

Jo, guckt mal hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6#Link_Local_Unicast

----------

